# leafing size



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

I picked up some Mona Lisa adhesive size but I'm not diggin it. It doesn't apply evenly. Tried several brushes but no success. Also tried several dry times in increment of 10 minutes (20, 30, 40, 50min)... It seems to wanna work best between 20-30 minutes but I still have heavy sections, so when i try and turn the leaf it digs in and breaks it all up. 

I was wondering what "size" (glue/adhesive) you guys are using for your silver or gold leafing ?? or what tips you guys can give us.

thx


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Another problem with that adhesive is that the edges aren't smooth when I tickle the excess leaf off with a brush...


This is what I picked up today to practice with.. My little "starter package".


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

the edges arent usually smooth, thats why it gets pinstriped. 

i use rolco quick dry size


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 23 2009, 07:24 PM~13671101
> *I picked up some Mona Lisa adhesive size but I'm not diggin it. It doesn't apply evenly. Tried several brushes but no success. Also tried several dry times in increment of 10 minutes (20, 30, 40, 50min)... It seems to wanna work best between 20-30 minutes but I still have heavy sections, so when i try and turn the leaf it digs in and breaks it all up.
> 
> I was wondering what "size" (glue/adhesive) you guys are using for your silver or gold leafing ?? or what tips you guys can give us.
> ...



I made the same mistake...some people can use this shit....but I learned from Peewee....that its water based which makes it harder to apply....


Get 1shot and watch the difference :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Apr 23 2009, 07:45 PM~13671290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's the 1shot called ? Adhesive ??


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Apr 23 2009, 08:10 PM~13671507
> *
> Get 1shot and watch the difference  :biggrin:
> *


oh you mean this ???


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

luco or 1 shot


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

I USE THE MONA LISA WITH NO PROBLEM.....SEE



















BUT NOW IM GOIN TO TRY OUT THE 1 SHOT GOLD SIZE JUST GOT A CAN YESTERDAY.... :biggrin:


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Apr 23 2009, 09:10 PM~13671507
> *I made the same mistake...some people can use this shit....but I learned from Peewee....that its water based which makes it harder to apply....
> Get 1shot and watch the difference  :biggrin:
> *


i ordered some of that 1 shot size. applied it waited about 40 mins, applied the leaf, brushed the excess leaf off then turned it. and it came out pretty good. i was surprised it looked ok. :biggrin: i bought one of those starter kits from mona lisa and i didnt like thw size either


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw+Apr 23 2009, 08:52 PM~13672002-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lokey, how bout hooking it up with some lessons homie. I'm in plano.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@Apr 23 2009, 08:57 PM~13672066
> *i ordered some of that 1 shot size. applied it waited about 40 mins, applied the leaf, brushed the excess leaf off then turned it. and it came out pretty good. i was surprised it looked ok. :biggrin:  i bought one of those starter kits from mona lisa and i didnt like thw size either
> *


How long after you apply the leaf do you turn it?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Here's how 30 minutes of dry time looked. I also picked up a 00 Mack brush and some Light Blue 1shot...

Trial and Error.


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 23 2009, 07:57 PM~13672067
> *Tomorrow I'll go scoop up some 1shot
> Lokey, how bout hooking it up with some lessons homie. I'm in plano.
> *


I'LL PM U ....


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 23 2009, 09:04 PM~13672141
> *I'LL PM U ....
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Also, what type of tape are you guys using to mask off the glue ?


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 23 2009, 08:05 PM~13672165
> *Also, what type of tape are you guys using to mask off the glue ?
> *


I USE THE REGULAR 1/4 INCH MASKING TAPE :thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

N TRY TO STAY WITHIN THE TAPE LINE'S.....GL HOMIE


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 23 2009, 09:15 PM~13672283
> *I USE THE REGULAR 1/4 INCH MASKING TAPE :thumbsup:
> *


I think the problem with the 3 tapes i've used is that the Mona Lisa size is so thin that it some how runs under the tape. It's really watery. So when i lift it off I have runs. I'll try your tip tomorrow for sure.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 23 2009, 09:18 PM~13672325
> *N TRY TO STAY WITHIN THE TAPE LINE'S.....GL HOMIE
> *


you mean brush the size within the tape lines only?


I'm overlaping the size onto the tape :banghead:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

crazy question............................... never done leafing but want to try it..... is it hard to do & whats the steps? glue - leaf- let it dry - brush off-seal- pin stripe?? how do you get the scrolls & differnt designs in the leafing ?


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 23 2009, 08:19 PM~13672346
> *you mean brush the size within the tape lines only?
> I'm overlaping the size onto the tape :banghead:
> *


NAH ITS KOO TO GET IT ON THE TAPE JUST NOT OUTSIDE..... :banghead:.... :roflmao: ...THATS FUNNY.....BTW IS THAT UR BLUE IMPALA?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Apr 23 2009, 09:20 PM~13672354
> *crazy question............................... never done leafing  but want to try it..... is it  hard to do & whats the steps? glue - leaf- let it dry - brush off-seal- pin stripe??  how do you  get the  scrolls &  differnt designs in the leafing ?
> *


Not a crazy question homie. I actually just started trying it out today. It's gonna take continous practice but eventually we'll get it... But to answer your question it's basically : Mask, apply glue, remove tape, let the glue dry, leaf, brush off excess, turn it, stripe it, seal it.

The scroll are done with a velvet tipped tool. kinda like in the picture I posted above. That one is home made. Made it with a wood dowel, cotton, velvet and rubberbands.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 23 2009, 09:22 PM~13672371
> *NAH ITS KOO TO GET IT ON THE TAPE JUST NOT OUTSIDE..... :banghead:.... :roflmao: ...THATS FUNNY.....BTW IS THAT UR  BLUE IMPALA?
> *


LOL, cool gotcha... 

yeah homie this is it


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

thanks homie! GOOD knowledge!ima trying next month when i get time! CAN YOU POST ALL I NEED TO GET??? & the best stuff to use?? thats not to spendy

The scroll are done with a velvet tipped tool. kinda like in the picture I posted above. That one is home made. Made it with a wood dowel, cotton, velvet and rubberbands.
[/quote]


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

way i do mines.. is like this..

tape off design if needed or just stripe my lines with glue.. i use rolco size..

let tack for 20- mins depending on weather..

apply leaf.. 
brush off excess.. 
then i turn it.. most the time right after i apply it..
i use steel wool..wooden round stick with some cottom balls.. wrapped in velvet, then wrapped in steel wool..00000 grade.
after i turn it, then i remover the tape.
seal it with some clear coat.. and stripe


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> thanks homie! GOOD knowledge!ima trying next month when i get time! CAN YOU POST ALL I NEED TO GET??? & the best stuff to use?? thats not to spendy
> 
> The scroll are done with a velvet tipped tool. kinda like in the picture I posted above. That one is home made. Made it with a wood dowel, cotton, velvet and rubberbands.


[/quote]

Silver or Gold Leaf, Mona Lisa brand - $9.00
Size (glue) . $3.99
Tool (handmade) buy a wood dowel and some velvet. $4.00
Masking tape
Brush. One to apply glue and the other to brush off the leaf
1shot paint to stripe it. $11-16 depending on color
Mack Brush $10

You'll spend about $35-$40


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 23 2009, 09:33 PM~13672513
> *way i do mines.. is like this..
> 
> tape off design if needed or just stripe my lines with glue.. i use rolco size..
> ...


Is it easier to leave the tape on till after you turn it? I would imagine this give you a cleaner break.


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 23 2009, 08:25 PM~13672418
> *LOL, cool gotcha...
> 
> yeah homie this is it
> ...


BEAUTIFUUUUUL...I FELL IN LOVE WITH IT WHEN I HAD SEEN IT FOR SALE OR TRADE ON THE VEHICLE FORUM A WHILES BACK....LUV THAT CAR....N IM SURE THAT WAS SHOT AT JOE'S OR SONIC?.....WOULDNT MIND DOIN SOME LEAF ON THAT SEXY RIDE...?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 23 2009, 09:42 PM~13672649
> *BEAUTIFUUUUUL...I FELL IN LOVE WITH IT WHEN I HAD SEEN IT FOR SALE OR TRADE ON THE VEHICLE FORUM A WHILES BACK....LUV THAT CAR....N IM SURE THAT WAS SHOT AT JOE'S.....WOULDNT MIND DOIN SOME LEAF ON THAT SEXY RIDE...?
> *


thanks bro.. Nah that was at the Sonic near my house in Wylie. I saw your ad earlier today. The price isn't bad.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 23 2009, 08:38 PM~13672590
> *Is it easier to leave the tape on till after you turn it? I would imagine this give you a cleaner break.
> *


you can do it either way..i just like doing it like that..


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 23 2009, 08:44 PM~13672676
> *thanks bro.. Nah that was at the Sonic near my house in Wylie. I saw your ad earlier today. The price isn't bad.*


LET ME KNOW HOMIE...GOT A COUPLE MORE SPOTS..


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Apr 23 2009, 09:47 PM~13672713-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'd be down homie but i need a new paint job. not happy with the body work it has. i'd hate for you to do your work only for it to be taken down in a few months.... i'll pm you here in a bit.


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

THIS IS WHAT I USE.... I KNOW SOME HAVE MENTIONED IT BUT IT EASIER TO FIND IT WHEN U KNOW WHAT THE CAN ACTUALLY LOOKS LIKE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm also learning but this is what I've come across so far.. I started off using "Wunder size". its a water based type like the mona lisa. It worked ok at first except I couldn't get it to lay out evenly. No matter how I brushed it or how I thined it. I would always end up with brush strokes showing thru the leaf.. Then I ordered"Kustom shop" super fast dry size from TCP global. This stuf would be fine for real small peices but it sets up so fast that I couldn't get my designs layed out fast enough. I even tried thining it with slow reducer... So I finally got some 1-Shot size and man what a difference. I was able to lay my designs on evenly and the brush strokes leveled out to a smooth finish. I think figuring out the application and drying of the size is the most critical part.


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 23 2009, 09:33 PM~13672513
> *way i do mines.. is like this..
> 
> tape off design if needed or just stripe my lines with glue.. i use rolco size..
> ...






Thats the biggest thing.....up here in MN, just leafed some rims and it took 1 hour and 15 minutes for my size to flash.....thats where practicing comes in and I always keep the sheet with the size that I loaded my brush on. And do the knuckle test on the sheet....


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 23 2009, 09:00 PM~13672108
> *Here's how 30 minutes of dry time looked. I also picked up a 00 Mack brush and some Light Blue 1shot...
> 
> Trial and Error.
> ...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pi4short+Apr 23 2009, 11:51 PM~13674013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Q-vo Mando !


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*This morning I tried Sic's method on removing the masking tape after you turned the leaf. 

Here are some pics and questions.*










*Definately a crisper tear. This would make it easier to pinstripe.*









*My leaf turning needs to some practice.*









*Here's my problem now: The size runs under the tape leaving these nasty ass runs when I lift the tape. This happened before I tried Sic's method too. 

is this because the size is too thin and watery? :dunno: Or is run off like this typical? if so, what do you do to clean it up before striping?*


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

do you press down hard on the tape before you lay your size..? I think it might be the size, I think the mona lisa stuff is water based.....  

the leafing looks good though.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 24 2009, 09:29 AM~13676400
> *do you press down hard on the tape before you lay your size..? I think it might be the size, I think the mona lisa stuff is water based.....
> 
> the leafing looks good though.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i pressed pretty hard on the tape before I did anything and still got this mess. I'll head out to the art store in a bit and pick up the 3 other sizes people have recommended.. 

I think you're right though, this particular mona lisa stuff is really watery.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

its not tape residue :dunno:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 24 2009, 08:45 AM~13676571
> *its not tape residue :dunno:
> *


It kinda looks like it... I was thinking the same thing but its probably from the size being water based it releases the glue from the tape.... cause I use the green tape aswell and it doesnt do it with the other size....


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 24 2009, 09:45 AM~13676571
> *its not tape residue :dunno:
> *


i wish...


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Good topic Sin, this is something I've been wanting to try as well.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 24 2009, 09:53 AM~13676627
> *Good topic Sin, this is something I've been wanting to try as well.
> *


  Figured all the pics would be useful for others... I'll keep posting. 

How's the dash coming along ?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 24 2009, 10:00 AM~13676701
> * Figured all the pics would be useful for others... I'll keep posting.
> 
> How's the dash coming along ?
> *


Waiting on the silver leaf :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 24 2009, 10:09 AM~13676787
> *Waiting on the silver leaf :0
> *


START PRACTICING !!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 24 2009, 08:21 AM~13676307
> *This morning I tried Sic's method on removing the masking tape after you turned the leaf.
> 
> Here are some pics and questions.
> ...


its your sizing.. that water base crap sucks..

get you some rolco.. use it straight out the can..
you can reduce it if you want, just a few drops, but you dont need too..


i never have that run off problem.. watery sizing escaped under the tape, thats all..


you can clean it up with some wax and grease remover, but do not wipe the leaf..


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 24 2009, 10:32 AM~13676975
> *its your sizing.. that water base crap sucks..
> 
> get you some rolco.. use it straight out the can..
> ...


Cool thanks for the info.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 24 2009, 10:23 AM~13676908
> *START PRACTICING !!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


I just got paid today and I'll hopefully get another bike in the next week or 2


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Apr 24 2009, 10:40 AM~13677047
> *I just got paid today and I'll hopefully get another bike in the next week or 2
> *


Pick up a metal mailbox and hit that up homie


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i use superglue and i turn it with a rock :dunno: and i clear it with nail polish clear :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 24 2009, 08:21 AM~13676307
> *This morning I tried Sic's method on removing the masking tape after you turned the leaf.
> 
> Here are some pics and questions.
> ...


your puttin the leaf on too early 

you gota do the finger test and drag it across the glue and it shouldnt move or it shouldnt act like it wants to move and it shouldnt be to sticky it should feel like scotch tape


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix+Apr 24 2009, 10:53 AM~13677166-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Here's a good video for reference...

EnOp0R4A0QA&feature=related


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 24 2009, 09:57 AM~13677205
> *how big of a rock do I use ??  :cheesy: lol
> 
> *



bout a 1/2 inch maybe 3/4 inch haha it gives me great results


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Apr 24 2009, 10:41 AM~13677064-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 Caveman style


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 24 2009, 09:57 AM~13677214
> *Here's a good video for reference...
> 
> EnOp0R4A0QA&feature=related
> *



hes using the 23k gold leaf that shits easy to spin you can spin that shit with your thumb its so soft 



oh theres another hint for u guys softer leaf spins better :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 24 2009, 10:00 AM~13677235
> *bout a 1/2 inch maybe 3/4 inch haha it gives me great results
> 
> 
> ...


 next time my whip get keyed up im leafing over it  good topic! im diggin it & taking notes!


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Apr 24 2009, 01:14 PM~13677387
> *next  time my whip get keyed up im leafing over it   good topic! im diggin it & taking notes!
> *



x2 great topic and when i started sic gave me lots of good pointer big ups man thanx heres some of my "practice!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

























even the ridin mower aint safe!!!!!!!!!!!!  

























im just a beginner aswell but alls it take is practice and patience!!!!!!


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

next time my whip get keyed up im leafing over it  good topic! im diggin it & taking notes!
[/quote]
X2


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Well I built up the courage and decided to take a stab at it... *




























*Everything was going good up until the next part. I was getting all excited cause the leaf actually laid well. I didnt have any runs under the tape and the outline with my mack brush was decent. 

So I decided to add some aqua and it went downhill from here..The lines were too fat and didn't join correctly.*


















*I ended up taking it all off.*


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Back to square one*


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 24 2009, 11:54 PM~13681177
> *Well I built up the courage and decided to take a stab at it...
> 
> 
> ...


 well atleast u know u got it down, 

some times less is more, i done that many times.

keep rockin


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Apr 24 2009, 05:57 PM~13681193
> *well atleast u know u got it down,
> 
> some times less is more, i done that many times.
> ...


No doubt.


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

TRIAL N ERROR BRO....IT HAPPENS TO EVERYONE....JUS KEEP GOIN AT IT N YOULL GET IT


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Apr 24 2009, 06:04 PM~13681237
> *TRIAL N ERROR BRO....IT HAPPENS TO EVERYONE....JUS KEEP GOIN AT IT N YOULL GET IT
> *


I'm gonna take another shot at it. Any pointers ?


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 24 2009, 05:08 PM~13681268
> *I'm gonna take another shot at it. Any pointers ?
> *


PM'D


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 24 2009, 05:08 PM~13681268
> *I'm gonna take another shot at it. Any pointers ?
> *



wait a lil longer before u put the leaf and also dont try spinning it right after u lay it down alot of people make that problem give it awhile for the leaf to harden on the the glue cuz if u dont the glue is just gonna spin with the leaf and look like shit


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 24 2009, 06:42 PM~13681487
> *wait a lil longer before u put the leaf and also dont try spinning it right after u lay it down alot of people make that problem give it awhile for the leaf to harden on the the glue cuz if u dont the glue is just gonna spin with the leaf and look like shit
> *


okay cool. thx


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 24 2009, 06:54 PM~13681177
> *
> 
> 
> ...



the thickness of your lines are surprisingly consistent considering you just picked up a brush.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 24 2009, 06:58 PM~13681605
> *the thickness of your lines are surprisingly consistent considering you just picked up a brush.
> *


cool thanks for the motivation.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 24 2009, 06:58 PM~13681605
> *the thickness of your lines are surprisingly consistent considering you just picked up a brush.
> *


:werd:


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 24 2009, 05:58 PM~13681605
> *the thickness of your lines are surprisingly consistent considering you just picked up a brush.
> *


VERY TRUE :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

finally a good topic  i have a couple ???'s. first off what's the name of the leaf the sticks to the sheet? i bought a kit and the leaf wasnt stuck to the tissue paper, and it made a big ass mess and also tore apart.

also what the car is wetsanded for re=clearing, does the automotive clear {PPG} wrinkle the leaf job. if not how many coats can be applied? thanks


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 24 2009, 09:01 PM~13682533
> *finally a good topic   i have a couple ???'s. first off what's the name of the leaf the sticks to the sheet? i bought a kit and the leaf wasnt stuck to the tissue paper, and it made a big ass mess and also tore apart.
> 
> also what the car is wetsanded for re=clearing, does the automotive clear {PPG} wrinkle the leaf job. if not how many coats can be applied? thanks
> *


There's 3 type of leafs.
- Loose Leaf which is the one you had. It's not stuck to anything
- Patent Leaf which has a thin backing.
- Rolled Leaf. Basically rolled into a tape.

Each leaf comes in 4 different compositions (colors).
- Gold
- Aluminum/Silver
- Copper
- Varigated Gold (looks marbilized)

To answer your question about the PPG clear, no it will not rinkle the leaf. You can use as many coats.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 24 2009, 08:10 PM~13682612
> *There's 3 type of leafs.
> - Loose Leaf which is the one you had. It's not stuck to anything
> - Patent Leaf which has a thin backing.
> ...


can u turn both of these


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas+Apr 24 2009, 08:01 PM~13682533-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes.. you can turn all kinds of leaf..


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@Apr 24 2009, 08:39 PM~13682847
> *
> yes.. you can turn all kinds of leaf..
> *


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

this stuff is 100 times better than any of the waterbased stuff ive tried and every time i used the mona lisa stuff it bleed under the tape making that mess you showed!!!!!!!!!!!!










made this tool to turn leaf very low rpm and you dont have to use much pressure!




























:biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

I dont get how cats are turning their leaf with velvet,especially mona lisa brands, and not the soft 23karat stuff. Ive tried everything, shirts, socks, bandana, ect. No fabrics work for me, i have to use more coarse stuff


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Apr 25 2009, 11:11 AM~13685479
> *I dont get how cats are turning their leaf with velvet,especially mona lisa brands, and not the soft 23karat stuff. Ive tried everything, shirts, socks, bandana, ect. No fabrics work for me, i have to use more coarse stuff
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: never had a problem with it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Apr 25 2009, 04:55 AM~13684854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how did u make that tip to turn....got any tips or close up pix :cheesy:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

any suggestions or tricks for fixing holidays in the leaf ?


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

huh


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Apr 25 2009, 09:30 PM~13688959
> *any suggestions or tricks for fixing holidays in the leaf ?
> *


riiiiiiiiiiiiight...... :scrutinize:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Apr 25 2009, 07:30 PM~13688959
> *any suggestions or tricks for fixing holidays in the leaf ?
> *


 :|


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by swanginbigbodies_@Apr 23 2009, 07:57 PM~13672066
> *i ordered some of that 1 shot size. applied it waited about 40 mins, applied the leaf, brushed the excess leaf off then turned it. and it came out pretty good. i was surprised it looked ok. :biggrin:  i bought one of those starter kits from mona lisa and i didnt like thw size either
> *


WHT KIND OF PRESSURE ARE WE TALKIN ABOUT WHEN YOU "TURN" THE LEAF?

I'VE TRIED WIT A MAKESHIFT FELT TURNINGTOOL, AND HAVENT BEEN SUCCESFUL IN GETTN THAT LOOK,AND TH LEAF TEARS. I LET THE 1 SHOT SIZE DRY FOR 45 MIN AND TRY. NO GO.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 25 2009, 08:02 PM~13689185
> *riiiiiiiiiiiiight...... :scrutinize:
> *


 Maybe its spelled differently. What I mean is spots that dont stick. Blank spots (negative spaces) .what has anyone done to repair this. I've heard it reffered to as holidays :dunno:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 25 2009, 05:19 PM~13687300
> *how did u make that tip to turn....got any tips or close up pix :cheesy:
> *


i can take some better pics later but the drill is a 10 dollar drill from walmart that uses two aa batteries and it has a quick release end on it so i took a drill bit with that end on it wrapped with cotton balls and velvet then masking taped it nice and tight since ive made this tool its been alot easier to turn leaf!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Apr 26 2009, 05:07 AM~13691907
> *i can take some better pics later but the drill is a 10 dollar drill from walmart that uses two aa batteries and it has a quick release end on it so i took a drill bit with that end on it wrapped with cotton balls and velvet then masking taped it nice and tight since ive made this tool its been alot easier to turn leaf!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanx brotha


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Apr 26 2009, 03:37 AM~13691802
> *Maybe its spelled differently. What I mean is spots that dont stick. Blank spots (negative spaces) .what has anyone done to repair this. I've heard it reffered to as holidays :dunno:
> *


put glue, and do that spot again.. 
once you turn it, should all blend it, if you do it right


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Apr 25 2009, 09:11 AM~13685479
> *I dont get how cats are turning their leaf with velvet,especially mona lisa brands, and not the soft 23karat stuff. Ive tried everything, shirts, socks, bandana, ect. No fabrics work for me, i have to use more coarse stuff
> *


I wonder if it depends on how the size is applied. Because I'm having the same problem using my home made tool.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I've been able to get clean lines using the mona lisa spray adhesive. tape it up, mask around, spray adhesive, remove all taping so its just bare glue, and lay the leaf. It's the only way that has worked for me with that mona lisa garbage.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 26 2009, 10:27 AM~13692628
> *I've been able to get clean lines using the mona lisa spray adhesive. tape it up, mask around, spray adhesive, remove all taping so its just bare glue, and lay the leaf. It's the only way that has worked for me with that mona lisa garbage.
> *


I saw the spray too. I was gonna ask if anybody had used it, but you beat me. Good info bro. Thx


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2009, 07:38 AM~13692220
> *put glue, and do that spot again..
> once you turn it, should all blend it, if you do it right
> *


Tried that. Just wondering if there's a trick to it. Just need practice I guess


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Apr 26 2009, 05:07 AM~13691907
> *i can take some better pics later but the drill is a 10 dollar drill from walmart that uses two aa batteries and it has a quick release end on it so i took a drill bit with that end on it wrapped with cotton balls and velvet then masking taped it nice and tight since ive made this tool its been alot easier to turn leaf!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I made something similar. I'll take pics later. I need to find a small drill like that tho. I'm using an old school makita. It gets kinda hard to control


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Apr 26 2009, 04:25 PM~13693845
> *I made something similar. I'll take pics later. I need to find a small drill like that tho. I'm using an old school makita. It gets kinda hard to control
> *


yeah mine is very very slow its only powered on 2 aa batts and the mona lisa spray i have tried aswell not that good of results it worked but the one shot gave me night and day results its worth every penny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2+Apr 26 2009, 09:27 AM~13692628-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


practice


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

haven't been able to find any 1shot locally so I went back to the art store and picked up the Thick Mona Lisa size. It worked much better !

The bottle on the right is the watery size I was using initially.









No more mess under the tape  









Leaf tacks to it much better too.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Another thought that got me thinking that 1-shot or luccos would be better than the water based stuff. Is resistance to the eliments. After being outdoors for a long time the water basedcshit will eventually deteriorate much sooner than the other stuff


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> haven't been able to find any 1shot locally so I went back to the art store and picked up the Thick Mona Lisa size. It worked much better !
> 
> coastairbrush.com
> :thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Apr 27 2009, 02:46 PM~13705519
> *Another thought that got me thinking that 1-shot or luccos would be better than the water based stuff. Is resistance to the eliments. After being outdoors for a long time the water basedcshit will eventually deteriorate much sooner than the other stuff
> *


 :werd: ....BUT NON OF WHAT IVE DONE HAVE BECAUSE I SEAL IT UP WITH 1SHOT UV CLEAR... :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

but that clear won't matter if what you have under it starts to deteriorate and delaminate from the surface. Just a thought


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Apr 28 2009, 11:10 AM~13715853
> *but that clear won't matter if what you have under it starts to deteriorate and delaminate from the surface. Just a thought
> *


IN DAT CASE MONA NEEDS TO JUST GIVE UP.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

post more process pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

this is a great thread so far.im really wanting to try this where is eeryone getting there materials? art stores or should i just order it from the internet


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Apr 30 2009, 12:03 PM~13741514
> *this is a great thread so far.im really wanting to try this where is eeryone getting there materials? art stores or should i just order it from the internet
> *


[email protected]!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Apr 30 2009, 04:36 PM~13744732
> *[email protected]!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Apr 30 2009, 09:43 AM~13741279-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figured the thread would come handy.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 30 2009, 05:31 PM~13745321
> *I'm gonna take another shot at the trunk tomorrow...
> I figured the thread would come handy.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

I go to a couple local auto paint suppliers. I also found a good art store in Fresno that carries alot of 1-shot. I ordered a couple things online but it wasn't any cheaper cuz they charge extra to ship paint. So I'll just stick to the local stores for any paints or chemicals. But the prices and service from coastairbrush and TCP global is pretty good. I'll buy other supplies thru them.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Apr 30 2009, 11:50 PM~13751179
> *I go to a couple local auto paint suppliers. I also found a good art store in Fresno that carries alot of 1-shot. I ordered a couple things online but it wasn't any cheaper cuz they charge extra to ship paint. So I'll just stick to the local stores for any paints or chemicals. But the prices and service from coastairbrush and TCP global is pretty good. I'll buy other supplies thru them.
> *


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

I'll be done with this lowrider bike soon and I'll post some pics. Don't wanna post any till I give back to the owner. He should be the first to see. Then I'll do a practice panel and take process pics. Things I'm working on are surface prep .contamination .and application technique. I think those are the things that are really affecting my work right now. I noticed that when applying the size some fisheyes would appear. I'm not sure if it's some kinda oil or dust on the surface but it was causing alot of issues


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@May 2 2009, 02:53 PM~13765308
> *I'll be done with this lowrider bike soon and I'll post some pics. Don't wanna post any till I give back to the owner. He should be the first to see. Then I'll do a practice panel and take process pics. Things I'm working on are surface prep .contamination .and application technique. I think those are the things that are really affecting my work right now. I noticed that when applying the size some fisheyes would appear. I'm not sure if it's some kinda oil or dust on the surface but it was causing alot of issues
> *


:thumbsup:


I did a piece on my trunk this weekend but my wife took my camera to work today. I'll post pics this afternoon...


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Alright here we go.... *

*Here's a shot of the thick mona lisa size once I pulled the tape. No glue runs like I was experiencing before.*









*I let the size cure for an hour before I laid the leaf because the glue is rather thick:*









*I lightly rub the leaf with these cheap foam brushes. Tends to work better for me than using my finger.*

























*With that same foam brush I clean the edges. Works really good.*









*The work above was done on saturday. The following day I turned the leaf. Not sure if that was overkill, since most people wait 30 min to an hour to turn it. Either way it turned just fine, however I have to practice a little bit more to get even turns.*









*Added some pinstriping. Not to happy with the stripes but the wife liked it so I left it on there...The hardest thing for me when striping is creating a pattern in my head. *


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 4 2009, 06:47 PM~13782314
> *Alright here we go....
> 
> Here's a shot of the thick mona lisa size once I pulled the tape. No glue runs like I was experiencing before.
> ...


looks great keep it up youll be pro in no time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 4 2009, 03:47 PM~13782314
> *Alright here we go....
> 
> Here's a shot of the thick mona lisa size once I pulled the tape. No glue runs like I was experiencing before.
> ...


 i use the white cotton gloves they sell..
works great.. and slides over perfectly..


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 4 2009, 07:17 PM~13783952
> *i use the white cotton gloves they sell..
> works great.. and slides over perfectly..
> *


didnt think of that... thanks homie...


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 4 2009, 09:24 PM~13784005
> *didnt think of that... thanks homie...
> *



also i use a real soft makeup brush for women to knock off excess leaf its real soft and dont scratch the leaf :biggrin:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

good topic :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@May 4 2009, 07:16 PM~13784579
> *also i use a real soft makeup brush for women to knock off excess leaf its real soft and dont scratch the leaf  :biggrin:
> *


just make sure your wife buys it for you.. :biggrin: when i got mine.. cashiier looked at me funny..  ..


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TURTLE 62+May 4 2009, 08:30 PM~13784764-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Turned out nice Sin   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 4 2009, 10:35 PM~13784839
> *just make sure your wife buys it for you.. :biggrin:  when i got mine.. cashiier looked at me funny..  ..
> *


 :biggrin: ha ha my wife said the same thing when i told her i needed one of those!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@May 4 2009, 07:16 PM~13784579
> *also i use a real soft makeup brush for women to knock off excess leaf its real soft and dont scratch the leaf  :biggrin:
> *


 I've been using the same thing.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@May 6 2009, 01:13 PM~13802882
> *I've been using the same thing.
> *


works great and its soft enough it catches all the loose stuff!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

i need a tool to turn the leaf...anyone got a couple they wana sell?? pm me


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Coastairbrush sells different sized turning tools. I thought they were kinda pricy so I made my own.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@May 5 2009, 08:25 AM~13789912
> *:biggrin: ha ha my wife said the same thing when i told her i needed one of those!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yeah I just stole one from her make up kit. She had one she never used. So it worked out perfect.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@May 7 2009, 08:54 AM~13814232
> *Yeah I just stole one from her make up kit. She had one she never used. So it worked out perfect.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I picked up a brush from Michael's for it...but that is a good idea! :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 7 2009, 01:08 PM~13814984
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I picked up a brush from Michael's for it...but that is a good idea!  :biggrin:
> *



walmart!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

got any pics of wut ur turning ur leaf with


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

QUICK STEP BY STEP
ALUMINUM LEAFING
PREP AND CLEAN AREA!









LAYOUT AND SIZE PATTERN










LAY THE LEAF AND BRUSH EXCESS OFF





















SPIN THE LEAF


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i use a regular blue shop towel to turn leaf with very little presure. try it you will be amazed at the look :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Just goes to show you that there is more than one way of doing things :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@May 8 2009, 06:36 AM~13824499
> *Just goes to show you that there is more than one way of doing things :biggrin:
> *


yes sir. ypu can use almost anything to turn it as long as it doesnt tear it


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

This topic rocks lot o good info!


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@May 7 2009, 10:54 PM~13820721
> *got any pics of wut ur turning ur leaf with
> *


page 5 shows a tool i made with velvet!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Damn JAKE, your turns are CLEAN ! :0


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 9 2009, 02:29 PM~13836770
> *Damn JAKE, your turns are CLEAN !  :0
> *


x2 very clean what are you using to turn? :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@May 7 2009, 06:56 PM~13820751
> *QUICK STEP BY STEP
> ALUMINUM LEAFING
> PREP AND CLEAN AREA!
> ...


WHEN U GONNA MAKE ME THEM TOOLS LIL HOMIE?? :uh:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Here are couple pics of the Bike I just finished for a fellow club member.. These are the only "process" pics that a took during. 

This is the pattern taped out








Leaf applied and spun








shading, candy and clear air brushed on








finished product after striping










Made alot of mistakes along the way had to erase and start over several times. But, I think it came out ok for my first real project.. Thanks to Rascal for letting me go for it..  I'm gonna post the rest of the pics I have in the "Future pinstripers" topic. There are few other pics that rascal posted in the GoodFellas car club topic if anyone is interested..


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@May 10 2009, 04:18 PM~13844398
> *Here are couple pics of the Bike I just finished for a fellow club member.. These are the only "process" pics that a took during.
> 
> This is the pattern taped out
> ...


looks awesome homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks man


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@May 10 2009, 01:18 PM~13844398
> *Here are couple pics of the Bike I just finished for a fellow club member.. These are the only "process" pics that a took during.
> 
> This is the pattern taped out
> ...


 :0 :0 thats nice :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

ttt


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 24 2009, 12:21 PM~13676307
> *This morning I tried Sic's method on removing the masking tape after you turned the leaf.
> 
> Here are some pics and questions.
> ...



i had similar prob. its the tape you using it sucks i used the same one now i am going to try with electrical tape mcu better. that tape the glue goes right thru leaving a residue effect.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> i had similar prob. its the tape you using it sucks i used the same one now i am going to try with electrical tape mcu better. that tape the glue goes right thru leaving a residue effect.
> [/b]


actually the tape wasn't the problem ACE, it was the glue itself. It was too thin and watery. Got the thicker stuff and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## swanginbigbodies (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@May 10 2009, 03:18 PM~13844398
> *Here are couple pics of the Bike I just finished for a fellow club member.. These are the only "process" pics that a took during.
> 
> This is the pattern taped out
> ...


looks good homie. the shading looks real good, i lke how it gave it the 3d look


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@May 12 2009, 01:40 AM~13859265
> *
> *


x2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

switched to the extra thick size and wow what a difference :biggrin:


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 13 2009, 08:13 AM~13872039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 13 2009, 10:13 AM~13872039
> *
> 
> 
> ...



awesome homie your very talented!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I want to get something better for the sizing. I used the spray glue thing. It didn't come out too bad, but I want something thicker. 

I was testing out a color scheme for a car I'm painting next. Making sure they look good together.


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@May 13 2009, 08:32 PM~13878884
> *I want to get something better for the sizing. I used the spray glue thing. It didn't come out too bad, but I want something thicker.
> 
> I was testing out a color scheme for a car I'm painting next. Making sure they look good together.
> ...


that came out clean, nice color scheme :0


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

a toolbox i tried at the hizzy for practice... :biggrin: 

trial n error

mask-adhesive










leaf-clear(im not digging the mona lisa clear at all-white milky


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

bump (its all i got to add i havent done any in a while )


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 23 2009, 09:27 PM~13671139
> *Another problem with that adhesive is that the edges aren't smooth when I tickle the excess leaf off with a brush...
> This is what I picked up today to practice with.. My little "starter package".
> 
> ...


where did you pick this up?


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

sorry to invade the topic, but ive seen some leafing in some cars (wish i had some pics) that looks like it has multiple colors in it what is it called? or is it a mix of silver & gold?


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

Varigated gold leafing


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

thanks


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

GOOD TOPIC BRUDDAH YOUR CAR LOOKS SWEAT IN UR VID CARNAL :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGGBODYFLEET (Feb 19, 2008)

HEY HOMIE IF U GO TO THE PAINT AND BODY FORUM AND LOOK AT OG COLORS TOPIC I PUT UP MAY U CAN GET AN IDEA FOR SOME PAINT FOR THE RANFLA


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

good topic


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

ttt


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

love the topic! fun to read cant wait to try it & the thick leafing beeter & easier what i read ?


----------



## grande64 (Dec 12, 2007)

great topic :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## da bomb (Aug 14, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 23 2009, 06:27 PM~13671139
> *Another problem with that adhesive is that the edges aren't smooth when I tickle the excess leaf off with a brush...
> This is what I picked up today to practice with.. My little "starter package".
> 
> ...


Wher did you get that... is there a website?


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

question.....


how do you beyotches store your sizing?


i use rolco sizing, and i make sure i pound the shit out of the lid with a hammer, then for safe measure, i wrap some masking tape around the top. but my shit get still gets hard and forms a solid layer on the top every time. its already to the point where my rolco is all clumpy and useless. im on my way to go buy another can right now.


i was thinking putting that shit in a squeeze bottle :dunno:


:angry:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 29 2009, 09:57 AM~14036435
> *question.....
> how do you beyotches store your sizing?
> i use rolco sizing, and i make sure i pound the shit out of the lid with a hammer, then for safe measure, i wrap some masking tape around the top. but my shit get still gets hard and forms a solid layer on the top every time. its already to the point where my rolco is all clumpy and useless. im on my way to go buy another can right now.
> ...


thats even worse


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 29 2009, 09:57 AM~14036435
> *question.....
> how do you beyotches store your sizing?
> i use rolco sizing, and i make sure i pound the shit out of the lid with a hammer, then for safe measure, i wrap some masking tape around the top. but my shit get still gets hard and forms a solid layer on the top every time. its already to the point where my rolco is all clumpy and useless. im on my way to go buy another can right now.
> ...


put it in the fridge


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 29 2009, 10:57 AM~14036435
> *question.....
> how do you beyotches store your sizing?
> i use rolco sizing, and i make sure i pound the shit out of the lid with a hammer, then for safe measure, i wrap some masking tape around the top. but my shit get still gets hard and forms a solid layer on the top every time. its already to the point where my rolco is all clumpy and useless. im on my way to go buy another can right now.
> ...





I don't like the chances with that......I just put up with the layer....I gave up on pounding the shit outta it.....I'm going to try the fridge on my next batch.....its worth a shot


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by da bomb_@May 22 2009, 10:42 AM~13968993
> *Wher did you get that...  is there a website?
> *


pieced it together homie. The one shot and mack brush I got at Asel Art, the leaf, size and velvet I got at hobby lobby.. The fine line tape at English Color


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Has anyone done any pieces lately ? I just picked up a black toolbox for my supplies. Gonna stripe and leaf it. this weekend.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

how do u remove old leaf after u messed up


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 5 2009, 12:56 PM~14103776
> *how do u remove old leaf after u messed up
> *



80 grit! j/k :rofl:depends if you put it over clear or not?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jun 5 2009, 04:07 PM~14106686
> *80 grit!  j/k :rofl:depends if you put it over clear or not?
> *


 :0 no clear yet :uh:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

wicked topic.. picked up some of that mona lisa stuff from the local craft store last year. didnt go so well. lol..
but still wanna try again. 
the 76s stock paint is gonna get some work this summer. lol.


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

O.K. I WANTED TO GET A COUPLE TURNING TOOLS FOR THE LEAF ON COASTAIRBRUSH.COM BUT DONT KNOW WHAT TO GET

WHAT ARE THE MOST COMMON SIZES USED FOR THESE TOOLS?? I THINK THERE IS LIKE 4 SIZES LISTED ON THE WEBSITE


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

just bought all the stuff from a hobby store gunna have a go this week see how it turns out 1st time for everything i guess :biggrin:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jun 7 2009, 11:13 PM~14123282
> *O.K. I WANTED TO GET A COUPLE TURNING TOOLS FOR THE LEAF ON COASTAIRBRUSH.COM BUT DONT KNOW WHAT TO GET
> 
> WHAT ARE THE MOST COMMON SIZES USED FOR THESE TOOLS?? I THINK THERE IS LIKE 4 SIZES LISTED ON THE WEBSITE
> *


 I made my own based on those ones.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jun 14 2009, 12:19 AM~14183141
> *I made my own based on those ones.
> *



x2


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

were can i get that blue silver leaf like teal or aqua kinda or is it sticker


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Jun 14 2009, 04:18 PM~14186744
> *were can i get that blue silver leaf like teal or aqua kinda or is it sticker
> *



kandy over top after you turn silver or gold!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 29 2009, 07:28 PM~14040879
> *put it in the fridge
> *


I use ROLCO and I hav no issue with mine hardening or clumping up. Where do you live? Maybe cause I live in hot ass AZ and the damn sun dont give it a chance to harden up. Are you dipping into the can with the brush or do u use a separate cup? I use wooden stir sticks from STARBUCKS( cause they r FREE & if you cut them in half u have 2 x"s the amount) anyways....I use those small cups and place the amount of rolco size Im going to use with the wooden stir sticks. Maybe you contaminated your can of rolco if your dipping your brush into the can all the time. Just some thought....goodluck


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 19 2009, 10:57 AM~14239202
> *I use ROLCO and I hav no issue with mine hardening or clumping up. Where do you live? Maybe cause I live in hot ass AZ and the damn sun dont give it a chance to harden up. Are you dipping into the can with the brush or do u use a separate cup? I use wooden stir sticks from STARBUCKS( cause they r FREE & if you cut them in half u have 2 x"s the amount) anyways....I use those small cups and place the amount of rolco size Im going to use with the wooden stir sticks. Maybe you contaminated your can of rolco if your dipping your brush into the can all the time. Just some thought....goodluck
> *


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 19 2009, 11:57 AM~14239202
> *I use ROLCO and I hav no issue with mine hardening or clumping up. Where do you live? Maybe cause I live in hot ass AZ and the damn sun dont give it a chance to harden up. Are you dipping into the can with the brush or do u use a separate cup? I use wooden stir sticks from STARBUCKS( cause they r FREE & if you cut them in half u have 2 x"s the amount) anyways....I use those small cups and place the amount of rolco size Im going to use with the wooden stir sticks. Maybe you contaminated your can of rolco if your dipping your brush into the can all the time. Just some thought....goodluck
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Bump !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i use rolco and i like the way my turns look when i use it


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jun 19 2009, 10:47 AM~14239095
> *kandy over top after you turn silver or gold!!!!!!!!!
> *


blue kandy or wat kinf of candy


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BALLIN_24Z_@Jun 22 2009, 04:48 PM~14264501
> *blue kandy or wat kinf of candy
> *



Blue candy over silver leaf(rattle can)


----------



## lowrydr_mike (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

nice


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix+Jun 21 2009, 10:41 PM~14258461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jun 23 2009, 10:36 AM~14271128
> *Blue candy over silver leaf(rattle can)
> 
> 
> ...




nice :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jun 28 2009, 06:09 PM~14322423
> * TTT
> *


Have you practiced homie ?


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

gettin ready to do a ride for a homie post pics soon!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 29 2009, 09:01 AM~14327370
> *Have you practiced homie ?
> *


yea bro been practicing alot, i got the leafing down just need to practice a lot more on the pinstriping....before the summer ends i wanna leaf and pinstripe my ride my self for the fuck of it since its gettin painted hopefully at the beggining of next year......how bout you? the pinstriping you did on yours came out clean


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

pretty basic, posted this on the other topic....


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

what kind of clear are yall using on the leaf? can i buy it at a store or do i have to order it online?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G+Jul 1 2009, 09:17 AM~14350171-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go to English Color and pick up some clear and hardener. It's mixed 4:1. Just brush it on homie.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118+Jun 29 2009, 10:36 AM~14328095-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!! :worship:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 1 2009, 10:48 AM~14351494
> *I haven't had time to stripe or leaf. The only painting i've been doing is for my baby's room. lol.. It's my first born so I'm going all out in his room...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 1 2009, 10:48 AM~14351494
> *I haven't had time to stripe or leaf. The only painting i've been doing is for my baby's room. lol.. It's my first born so I'm going all out in his room...
> 
> 
> ...


nice socks


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 1 2009, 11:48 AM~14351494
> *I haven't had time to stripe or leaf. The only painting i've been doing is for my baby's room. lol.. It's my first born so I'm going all out in his room...
> 
> 
> ...


same here,gettin the room ready it looks like we picked the same color :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 1 2009, 08:49 PM~14357731
> *nice socks
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jul 1 2009, 08:48 PM~14357096-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great minds think alike... lol... I need to swing by your pad sometime soon Hugo. Haven't seen you in a minute bro. Hope the family is good.


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 1 2009, 11:48 AM~14351494
> *I haven't had time to stripe or leaf. The only painting i've been doing is for my baby's room. lol.. It's my first born so I'm going all out in his room...
> 
> 
> ...





gonna use a beach ball covered in velvet and turn that paint when you're done :cheesy:

j/p Gotta have priorities, congratulations


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jul 2 2009, 07:11 AM~14360417
> *gonna use a beach ball covered in velvet and turn that paint when you're done :cheesy:
> 
> 
> *


:yes: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 2 2009, 05:47 AM~14360323
> *:biggrin:
> for sale if you're interested
> great minds think alike... lol... I need to swing by your pad sometime soon Hugo. Haven't seen you in a minute bro. Hope the family is good.
> *


how much shipped to 77089 next day air


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 1 2009, 11:48 AM~14351494
> *I haven't had time to stripe or leaf. The only painting i've been doing is for my baby's room. lol.. It's my first born so I'm going all out in his room...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 2 2009, 10:29 AM~14360768
> *how much shipped to 77089 next day air
> *



you might have to pay hazard fees like on shipping plutonium :cheesy:


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jul 5 2009, 08:08 PM~14387567
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Thats efff'ng nice


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

2009 GMC Truck Eddie Torres and myself did for a customer.


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

little bit of silver leaf on this piece....


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jul 14 2009, 10:47 AM~14468505
> *little bit of silver leaf on this piece....
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats fuckin nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jul 14 2009, 07:35 PM~14474635
> *dam thats fuckin nice bro :thumbsup:
> *


x2 !!


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G+Jul 14 2009, 07:35 PM~14474635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks     

already posted these pics in the other topics....but :dunno: I'm bored....here the dash is re-installed


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jul 16 2009, 09:00 AM~14490642
> *Thanks
> 
> already posted these pics in the other topics....but :dunno: I'm bored....here the dash is re-installed
> ...



shit came out nice homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 4 2009, 03:47 PM~13782314
> *Alright here we go....
> 
> Here's a shot of the thick mona lisa size once I pulled the tape. No glue runs like I was experiencing before.
> ...


It looks damn good..... :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

its about time i have been looking for a topic like this for two years everyone around here has no idea what gold or silver leafing is. one question what do i take the leaf and glue off with if i fuck up (with out hurting the paint)


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Jul 26 2009, 11:48 PM~14590250
> *its about time i have been looking for a topic like this for two years everyone around here has no idea what gold or silver leafing is. one question what do i take the leaf and glue off with if i fuck up (with out hurting the paint)
> *


Mineral Spirits and a rag


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

so were would i go to get some "1 shot" size (adhesive) body shop?
meacheals??? hobby shop??


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Jul 27 2009, 08:04 PM~14598992
> *so were would i go to get some "1 shot" size (adhesive) body shop?
> meacheals??? hobby shop??
> *


local paint store :cheesy:


----------



## kissthasky (Aug 26, 2007)

anyone tried the mona lisa spray can adhesive???


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kissthasky_@Aug 3 2009, 10:59 PM~14667229
> *anyone tried the mona lisa spray can adhesive???
> *


i tried it and didnt like it i am by far not a pro at leafing but it just didnt work for me i used the jar of mona lisa size and it was ok the problem i am having is my leaf is all cracked up right out of the package


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

another question say i have painted my car and i want to trough some leaf on it or say its my daily with stock paint should i wet sand it befor laying leaf or not also should i spray reguler clear over it of does the brush on stuff they sell for leaf lay down and look smooth?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Aug 4 2009, 02:07 AM~14668775
> *another question say i have painted my car and i want to trough some leaf on it or say its my daily with stock paint should i wet sand it befor laying leaf or not also should i spray reguler clear over it of does the brush on stuff they sell for leaf lay down and look smooth?
> *


Most everyone that adds silverleaf and pinstripes does it after the car has already been clear coated. Most likely because the car was already like that or they're adding this after the fact... So to answer your question: some do and some don't. Those that do might sand down the entire trunk, lay the leaf and stripes then re clear the entire trunk. Those that don't simply lay the glue, leaf and stripes right over exsisting clear. Then simply brush on new clear...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

cool i have been wondering that for a long time. im sure i will have some more questions latter


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## bay66imp (Jun 18, 2009)

yo sin where did u get the light blue one size? also what number pinstripe brush did u get? i looked on coastairbrush.com and there is so many damn brushes to choose from bro.love this topic ive been wanting to do my 66 for the longest.also where and what type of clear did u use? thanx bro.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bay66imp_@Aug 13 2009, 10:56 PM~14765237
> *yo sin where did u get the light blue one size? also what number pinstripe brush did u get? i looked on coastairbrush.com and there is so many damn brushes to choose from bro.love this topic ive been wanting to do my 66 for the longest.also where and what type of clear did u use? thanx bro.
> *


Glad you like the topic homie. I'm in no way a pro at this. Just explaining as I go along, but there are top notch stripers in this section that'll explain and show all the good stuff.

I picked up the one shot at my local art store (Asel Art) in the DFW area. The brush i used was a Mack 00... A lot of dudes say to start with that and then gradually try other brushes.. Personally, I had a hard time controlling the line width with a 00... I haven't bought any other brushes yet....


----------



## bay66imp (Jun 18, 2009)

yeah i know what you mean. lnes are hard .

any one have any suggestions on a brush size? i saw they come in 1/4..1/2 ...5/8 etc.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

great topic ! 

beautiful work guys


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bay66imp_@Aug 14 2009, 03:46 PM~14771353
> *yeah i know what you mean. lnes are hard .
> 
> any one have any suggestions on a brush size? i saw they come in 1/4..1/2 ...5/8 etc.
> *


 Im in the learning phases (7 months in) and I started with a MACK 00, didnt like it to much. So I went out and got a Xcalibur 00, the brush is okay , just dont hold a lot of paint. Good for tight turns and stuff. I eventually went back to the MACK 00, once u break in your mack and get use to it.... u will find it a lot easier to controll. I even went as far as to try the Kafka #3 to do old school and I didnt like it one bit. Way to hard to controll and if u think line width is a issue with a mack...try doing old school with a kafka #3 scroll brush.


----------



## IBuiltMine (Nov 19, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

:wow: ttt for a good topic


----------



## 1985buickregal (Aug 14, 2009)

im tryin 2 learn a lil of leafin. can anyone tell me where or where 2 order the 1shot n the turnin tool?


----------



## dekay24 (May 16, 2006)

coastairbrush.com

you can make your own tool though, using some cotton balls and some velvet on a dowel.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jan 29 2010, 02:13 PM~16452317
> *coastairbrush.com
> 
> you can make your own tool though, using some cotton balls and some velvet on a dowel.
> *


:yes:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

any difference between imitation and composite gold leaf?? bout to order supplies so i can give it a try.. aslo looking at tcp and coastairbrush, any one deal with any? Is the roll leaf or sheet leaf better??
thanks fellas


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

TTT anyone know what i could use to make a templete i cant draw all that good anymore.......


----------



## Dreammaker65 (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Mar 17 2010, 03:09 PM~16918362
> *TTT anyone know what i could use to make a templete i cant draw all that good anymore.......
> *


They sell full sheets of tape. Just sketch a design on that with a pencil and then cut it out with an x-acto knife.... Not sure if there are templates out there.... :dunno:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 18 2010, 06:22 AM~16925598
> *They sell full sheets of tape. Just sketch a design on that with a pencil and then cut it out with an x-acto knife.... Not sure if there are templates out there.... :dunno:
> *


get the masking back paper and print out on computer :wow:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

definitely going to learn how to pin stripe and lay leaf im gonna pick up the stuff you guys got here listed and give it a shot too one ? i have is about the brushed on clear how does it look in the end can you tell you brushed it on?? or does it lay flat like the rest of car also how do i do the gold leaf pinstripe like on that white truck ????


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 26 2010, 12:08 PM~16733973
> *any difference between imitation and composite gold leaf?? bout to order supplies so i can give it a try.. aslo looking at tcp and coastairbrush, any one deal with any?  Is the roll leaf or sheet leaf better??
> thanks fellas
> *


imitation and composition gold leaf are the same thing, genuine gold is the best to learn and easiest to spin because it is soo fine. you need a courser material to turn composition leaf, not to mention it tarnishes. as for the roll of leafing and sheets, that really all comes down to what your doing and prefrence.


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Mar 17 2010, 02:09 PM~16918362
> *TTT anyone know what i could use to make a templete i cant draw all that good anymore.......
> *


what you can do is also buy some stabilo pencils to draw your design on the surface first, comes right of with water so you can fix your mistakes until you get what you like


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Mar 22 2010, 09:46 PM~16969100
> *definitly going to learn how to pin stripe and lay leaf im gonna pick up the stuff you guys got here listed and give it a shot too one ? i have is about the bruched on clear how does it look in the end can you tell you brushed it on?? or does it lay flat like the rest of car also how do i do the godl leaf pinstrip ;ike on that white truck ????
> *


yes you can see the brush strokes on the clear, what you want to do is get a fine brush so the brush strokes are not that obvious n then you can color sand and buff it out just like a normal paint job...of course not color sand too much to the point where you hit the leaf.


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Mar 22 2010, 10:04 PM~16969343
> *yes you can see the brush strokes on the clear, what you want to do is get a fine brush so the brush strokes are not that obvious n then you can color sand and buff it out just like a normal paint job...of course not color sand too much to the point where you hit the leaf.
> *


thank you


----------



## MR. DIZZY (Sep 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Mar 17 2010, 03:09 PM~16918362
> *TTT anyone know what i could use to make a templete i cant draw all that good anymore.......
> *



I went to Hobby lobby and bought a kit called make your own stickers the ones I bought are the re-stickables. I found it in the scrap book section or were they have the make your own transfer for T-Shirts. 
Its 8 1/2 x 11in and they are blank sheets. Make a pattern of find online and print, cut out and get down.

I haven't goten a chance to try them. printer ran out of black ink.


----------



## mismoloko (Apr 7, 2009)

Can u turn variegated leaf?? Or do I have to use other kind of leaf I'm barely starting. So any help would be appreciated : thanx.


----------



## mismoloko (Apr 7, 2009)

Anyone :happysad:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

old skool bolt ons, for shits n giggles. 
used 1 shot fast dry + 23K gold turned with velvet

the turns could be a little harder/sharper nawmean so if someone has some ideas about that


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mismoloko_@Sep 21 2010, 12:57 AM~18617748
> *Can u turn variegated leaf?? Or do I have to use other kind of leaf I'm barely starting. So any help would be appreciated :  thanx.
> *


no dont turn it it looks like doo doo!!!!!!! :cheesy: verigated looks great just the way it is ! turn silver gold or copper regular leaf! :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

Great topic! :cheesy:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

damn i just went thru all the pages real good topic... reall good info...


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

whats a good brand of leafing to use, thanks in advance for all the info


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Junkshop pros_@Oct 8 2010, 01:36 AM~18764715
> *whats a good brand of leafing to use, thanks in advance for all the info
> *



mona lisa is a good cheap alternative available at most local art supply stores but youll have to order the size and a good lettering quill! coast airbrush.com!


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Oct 8 2010, 11:11 AM~18766968
> *mona lisa is a good cheap alternative available at most local art supply stores but youll have to order the size and a good lettering quill! coast airbrush.com!
> *


thanks homie, i got some of that rolco quick dry stuff, but i just need to practice my turning. also is there any other way to seal the leafing besides shooting clear over it, i want to protect it while doing the striping before i clear the whole peice. thanks again :biggrin:


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

Im using 4006 (not sure) 1Shot High Gloss agent, works really good as a sealer. I know some use gold size as a sealer also.


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Oct 8 2010, 12:21 PM~18767287
> *Im using 4006 (not sure) 1Shot High Gloss agent, works really good as a sealer. I know some use gold size as a sealer also.
> *


thanks man. yea i was reading the label of the rolco size can it says that also. imma try this shit out. thanks again homie :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mismoloko_@Sep 20 2010, 08:57 PM~18617748
> *Can u turn variegated leaf?? Or do I have to use other kind of leaf I'm barely starting. So any help would be appreciated :  thanx.
> *


actually i like it if its done right. BUGS from arizona does it really well. it gives a new look to an antigue style...


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 9 2010, 10:52 AM~18771755
> *actually i like it if its done right. BUGS from arizona does it really well. it gives a new look to an antigue style...
> *


i should rephrase what i said ! i havent been able to get it to look good and the ones ive seen didnt look good! :cheesy: but i would love to see it done right! :happysad:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

Bugs did this for me, its not a good pic but you get the point...


----------



## mismoloko (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 10 2010, 06:45 AM~18775894
> *Bugs did this for me, its not a good pic but you get the point...
> 
> 
> ...


Thankx broe dat. Look really good .... One last question I know its not bout da size its bout da brush. I have heard dat u gotta put oil in it??? N if so what kind n what's da purpese of it?? Once again thanx in advace


----------



## mismoloko (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 10 2010, 06:45 AM~18775894
> *Bugs did this for me, its not a good pic but you get the point...
> 
> 
> ...


Thankx broe dat. Look really good .... One last question I know its not bout da size its bout da pinstripebrush. I have heard dat u gotta put oil in it??? N if so what kind n what's da purpese of it?? Once again thanx in advace


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mismoloko_@Oct 10 2010, 06:54 AM~18776056
> *Thankx broe dat. Look really good .... One last question I know its not bout da size its bout da pinstripebrush. I have heard dat u gotta put oil in it??? N if so what kind n what's da purpese of it?? Once again thanx in advace
> *


thanks, and the oil is used to preserve your brush, its all about preference. some like to leave there brushs dry and others like to oil them after but you really have to have them clean before you stripe so not to contaminate your paint. you can get a kneats foot oil, i think thats how you spell it or mack, one shot all offer oil for brushs but i recommend oiling your brushs...


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Oct 10 2010, 11:00 AM~18776080
> *thanks, and the oil is used to preserve your brush, its all about preference. some like to leave there brushs dry and others like to oil them after but you really have to have them clean before you stripe so not to contaminate your paint. you can get a kneats foot oil, i think thats how you spell it or mack, one shot all offer oil for brushs but i recommend oiling your brushs...
> *



hey wim on the leaf how long are you waiting to turn it after leaf is applied ive experimented a million different times and still havnt perfected the wait time! also what are you turning it with? thanks homie for some input!


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT..............


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Im sure its been mentioned in here but i missed it. What are you guys using for the clear after you apply and twirl the leaf?? I am using one shot adhesive but wasnt sure who makes the best clear coat to go over the leaf if you are just adding it on top of a paint job thats already been cleared? I saw mona lisa makes a cheap sealer but figured that stuff was crap just lik the size??


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

bump


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

great topic, When the best time to apply clear coat to the leaf?


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

7.45 pm


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

7:45pm... Mountain Standard Time, Central Standard Time, Pierre & Miquelon Daylight Time, Atlantic Standard Time,Eastern Standard Time???


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Had leaf wrinkle a couple of times after clear coating, just wondering if theres better clears than others, or if its better to brush on or spray onclear?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

practicing a bit on an old toolbox, my first attempt at leaf burnishing/twirling. Ive got a lot of practice ahead of me







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Dino's Style (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's how my spins come out,










And that with 1shot sizing. As far a wrinkling is concerned, there should'nt be any unless your size is too wet or you're using something too seal your leaf prior to clearing it that's not compatible. I like to use a little adhesion promoter over the leaf before I clear it. You can also use intercoat to protect it during the working stage.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Dino's Style said:


> Here's how my spins come out,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaaamn homie those spins came out amazing! what are you using to do that?


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

Dino's Style said:


> Here's how my spins come out,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro, you machine turning that leaf? those spins are too perfect to be by hand. I tried with a drill once.....way too hard.


----------



## Dino's Style (Jan 8, 2009)

A drill is the only way for me. I set mine at a high rpm with slight pressure (remember the amount revolutions are whats scratching, pressure has little to do with it). I also switch between velvet and brush softened blue shop paper towels. Here's another pic before a then candied over....


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

damn bro, that looks sweet....i may have to bust out the drill again and try it out with light pressure.....you think those snap-on cordless screwdrivers will work or still needs more rpms than that?



Dino's Style said:


> A drill is the only way for me. I set mine at a high rpm with slight pressure (remember the amount revolutions are whats scratching, pressure has little to do with it). I also switch between velvet and brush softened blue shop paper towels. Here's another pic before a then candied over....


----------



## Dino's Style (Jan 8, 2009)

Leafing is a learning process that each individual must go threw. I use a high rpm do to the results it achieves. The techiniques I use may be useful in the way others might uitlize them however, there are quite a few variables (i.e. leaf brand,leaf thinkness, composite, 24k, water base/oil base sizing, dry time, humidity) that make each case different from eachother. Trial and error are your best teachers. Let me know if this helps.


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

your work looks great dino! do you used dremel tool to do the spin on the leaf..


----------



## Dino's Style (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Smooth. I use a Dewalt cordless drill but, any cordless should work as well.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

i have tried this a few times and havent had good results i think alot of it is due to supplys not being good brands what would you suggest as far as a brand


----------



## Dino's Style (Jan 8, 2009)

You can get just about all you need from these two sites,

www.coastairbrush.com and http://www.lagoldleaf.com

I recommend 1shot or Rolco quick size. As for the leaf, it's a individuals choice on what's required for the job at hand. Imitation (anything), aluminium, copper, brass, and verigated are easier to work with. They're inexpensive and thicker so handling is less challenging. Actual gold (including white) will be pricey and tends to get drowned out if you're not used too it's frailty. The benifits are that it will not tarnish and you will usually achieve a brighter spin. I think in the end price will determine what type of materials will be used.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

SMOOTH STYLE said:


> your work looks great dino! do you used dremel tool to do the spin on the leaf..


damn that ride is gonna be bad as fuck, patterns look sick! nice leafing!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

el peyotero said:


> damn that ride is gonna be bad as fuck, patterns look sick! nice leafing!


x2:thumbsup:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

do you wait for the size to completly dry before removing any tape?


----------



## Dino's Style (Jan 8, 2009)

droppen98 said:


> do you wait for the size to completly dry before removing any tape?


That depends on if the leaf is going to be candied over or not. It's necessary to mask off the surrounding area to prevent any overspray. Otherwise I like to remove the tape before I lay down any leaf. It helps me to achieve a cleaner edge.


----------



## Dino's Style (Jan 8, 2009)

Bump........


----------



## trealcha (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice work I'm really liking the leafing


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## El Unico (Oct 14, 2009)

Im starting to gold leaf n i had a question , im ising imitation gold n how do u make the gold leaf lool like a single sheet when i overlap thdm u can tell were the edge ended well u can bearly tell but im piky n like my things rite or is it supose to look like that with the cheap gold leaf?!


----------



## Dino's Style (Jan 8, 2009)

El Unico said:


> Im starting to gold leaf n i had a question , im ising imitation gold n how do u make the gold leaf lool like a single sheet when i overlap thdm u can tell were the edge ended well u can bearly tell but im piky n like my things rite or is it supose to look like that with the cheap gold leaf?!


When removing excess leaf (from overlapping), I recommend a blush brush from a department store makeup section. They're inexpensive and the hair is soft enough as to not to gouge the leaf. To answer your question directly though, once you have removed the excess (leaf) you need to burnish it with a cotton ball. The term "Burnish" is just another way of saying to rub flat the surface of the leaf as to remove the overlaps and wrinkles that are associated with the application process. Hope this helps....


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

Dino's Style said:


> Bump........


 NICE WORK


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

So if you mess up, do you just use mineral spirits to wipe off?


----------



## Dino's Style (Jan 8, 2009)

801Rider said:


> So if you mess up, do you just use mineral spirits to wipe off?


If you're wanting to remove all you're leaf work, then yes I would start off with mineral spirits. If it has dried completely then you might have to use lacquer thinner only if you working over a already cleared job. You can do a spot repair if the size has not dried completely. Waite for the proper tack to re-apply more leaf.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Time to practice


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

how the trial go?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Not too bad


----------



## Dino's Style (Jan 8, 2009)

801Rider said:


> Not too bad


Came out great. I suggest the blue ferrel Mack brush over the green. The hair is a better quality.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Uh....what's that lol?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

came out real good....


----------



## Dino's Style (Jan 8, 2009)

801Rider said:


> Uh....what's that lol?


It's the colored wrap on the end of the Mack pinstriping brushes. You have the green colored ferrel wrap brush. These will work but, the are intended for touch ups and not long term use.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Oh ok thanks. I read that in the Future Pinstripers thread


----------



## Dino's Style (Jan 8, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

Dino's Style said:


> Bump........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_1344 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_1330 by familiagrafix, on Flickr

IMG_1316 by familiagrafix, on Flickr
SOME WORK WE HAVE DONE AT OUR SHOP!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_2960 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_2968 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_2969 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_2963 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_3125 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_3234 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_3239 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


IMG_3803 by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

nice!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

So u guys just use a brush to give it the turned look ? If heard of people use a spinnet but haven't been able to find one anywhere let me know please thanks


----------



## mrotero (Jan 22, 2011)

can someone pm me with a location as to where to get a cheap starter set and also recommend me the best products for when im ready to throw down some leafing unto my lincoln?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

mrotero said:


> can someone pm me with a location as to where to get a cheap starter set and also recommend me the best products for when im ready to throw down some leafing unto my lincoln?


http://www.lagoldleaf.com/index.php


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> :biggrin:[/QU
> 
> *​my first try!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

I use clear coat paint works fine to me :x:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

i looked at http://www.lagoldleaf.com/index.php and what is the diffrence between loose and transfer sheets?


----------



## Dino's Style (Jan 8, 2009)

droppen98 said:


> i looked at http://www.lagoldleaf.com/index.php and what is the diffrence between loose and transfer sheets?


It's simple, loose leaf is excactly what it implies. Leafs that are loose and not pressed to a transfer wax paper backing as is the transfer leaf aka-patent leaf. I prefer the loose my self. It's a little tedious too work with however it has less of a chance of leaving empty patches known as "Holidays". The patent leaf does have it's advantages though. It's nearly a must when working in light wind/breesy situations and will allow for less waste/mess as the non used leaf will remain on the transfer paper.


----------



## cadillaccadi (Jan 31, 2008)

whats up guys, well i been checking out this tread every now and then and still trying to learn how to lay some leaf and up until now i think i've got pretty good so my question now is what kind of clear is used to seal the leaf? i order a x caliber x-000 and some one-shot paint along with speed dry uv acrylic clear.u guys think im on the right track ordering this? could i use the acrylic clear on the leaf?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

That video what did they use to make them bushing on the leafing?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Alot of info to take in here


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> OMAR TRECE said:
> 
> 
> > :biggrin:[/Q
> ...


----------



## 1SIKMAG (Jan 11, 2011)

Surprised this topic died out..


----------



## ArtMan515 (Nov 23, 2013)

droppen98 said:


> i looked at http://www.lagoldleaf.com/index.php and what is the diffrence between loose and transfer sheets?


The LA Gold Leaf Aluminum transfer sheets are easy to work with, but I found then hard to spin.


----------



## aaronsepeda (Jun 25, 2010)

Does n e body y wen I use la gold size I Let it tack apply leaf an wait about an hour wen I try to spin it still tears thru even with the slightest of pressure n e advice would b appreciated is this size just not good or sumthin


----------



## Dino's Style (Jan 8, 2009)

Aaron what material are you using? It genuine gold? How much pressure are you applying?


----------



## aaronsepeda (Jun 25, 2010)

I have been using la gold size an there silver an gold leaf i use velvet wrapped over cotton ball n e help would b great thanks


----------



## ArtMan515 (Nov 23, 2013)

Sounds like the size is not ready, if you touch it, it will be sticky, almost dry. When you are leafing something have a test panel nearby. Brush some size on it when you start and when you finish applying the size. On the test panel you can test the size by sliding you knuckle lightly a crossed it, it will have some grab to it and you will hear a squeak. Then you are ready to leaf.


----------



## aaronsepeda (Jun 25, 2010)

Does it matter if its cold say 65 degrees I read on here that temperature has a lot too do with this


----------



## ArtMan515 (Nov 23, 2013)

I don't think of 65 has cold  It will effect on when it is ready. Temperature and air moment will effect dry times. If get cool cold it won't dry. That is why you do a test panel it could be a half hour of 2 hours when you need to apply the leaf. That a piece of metal and brush on several squares of size. then check it about 30 min. check it, and apply leaf, then wait 15 min and check and next on. and so on. I use LUCO size, and I can apply leaf up to about 2 hours after I brush it on.


----------



## aaronsepeda (Jun 25, 2010)

Kool man practice makes perfect thanks for the help


----------



## Dino's Style (Jan 8, 2009)

Artman is on the money with what he said. If dry times are still a issue use some mineral spirits to slightly thin the size. This helps speed up the dry times.


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

When Doing Long Strips And Using Tape Should U Apply The Size Then Remove The Tape Or Let It Dry Then Remove The Tape?


----------



## Dino's Style (Jan 8, 2009)

That all depends of the desired results. If it is just a standard leaf job then yes. Pulling the tape prior to leaf application results in the cleanest edge possible. If you're planning on using candy over the leaf then obviously you'll want to wait.


----------

